
What do you think of this idea that could be used to match cofounders? - juwo
http://juwo-works.blogspot.com/2007/03/co-founder-match-making.html
======
pashle
Not a bad idea at all, it's so simple it could actually work out. I just
wonder how effective any form of online matchmaking is (for cofounders I mean,
which is A LOT HARDER than normal dating!), because it is missing the human
face-to-face element. I believe a large part (if not all) of finding a
successful cofounder is the chemistry and deep social bonds formed over time,
by working or hanging out with each other. Maybe this is because there is no
precedence with how the current great founders did it, but hey, if matching up
online helps out I'm for it!

~~~
davidw
Re: social bonds - precisely! To really make these sites work, you'd have to
also invent a time machine so that you could go back and get to know the
person well over time... "Listen to this dude Rufus, he *knows* what he's
talking about".

------
danielha
Some of the questions don't seem very productive ("Are you easy to get along
with?" -- Who would set N?). Even if questions were tuned, it just seems
fixed, categorical, and coldly unequivocal. A working relationship is anything
but.

~~~
juwo
I added another section where the score changes. Mutual rating. Can you please
look at it again?

\----------

The current numbers are self-rating. We can also have mutual-rating numbers
where these 'scores' become dynamic.

There can be online 'dates' or interviews where potential cofounders assess
each other using the same questions as guidelines. these meetings take place
via Instant Messenger chat - or if in the same city, a face-to-face meeting.

The more 'dates' or interviews you have, the more other people can assess you
and presumably, the more accurate your score. The mutual rating scores would
have to be combined in some way.

------
juwo
Just wondering... I can help implement it for YC. \- Anil

